# Army Painting Challenge - Feburary 2013



## humakt

So this is the final month of the challenge. You can enter 2 entries if you need to make up for a missed month. Remember you only need 9 entries to complete the challenge this year.

I look forward to seeing your entries.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

In with my command group. A Lord, BSB and Warrior Priest.


----------



## Zero Effect

Well I will go for the same entry as last month.

1st Entry
Scourges








These will get done this time.

2nd Entry if I get the chance
6 Reavers (picture to come)

Good luck all. Final month people.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Some skeletons for me:










And no idea for unit 2.


----------



## Taggerung

This month;

10 man Krieg squad;










and 

5 man engineer squad with hades drill


----------



## Boc

I'll be doing a Heresy era Captain model as well as a tactical squad (10+... not sure how many of them yet). We'll see how this goes haha.


----------



## Brother Dextus

Well, its not really an entry, but this weekend I sprayed up the last of my BTs... Only 74 SMs, 10 Termies, 3 Rhinos and a LRC to paint now!


----------



## Boc

Captain Dimitros of the Sons of Horus 19th Company done... 8 more tacticals to go...


----------



## Boc

Captain Dimitros of the Sons of Horus 19th Company done... 8 more tacticals to go...


----------



## Barnster

I'll be painting my Master of Signal, and if there is time a land speeder, Lets hope for a day where I can go out and spray them soon. 

Out of curiosity will next years challenge (I'm hoping there will be one!) start straight away in March?


----------



## Taggerung

First time i have finished any part of my entry early!


----------



## Moriouce

I'll give my burna-bommer another go this month. January just flew right by and I believe feb might present the same challange. We just have to wait and see.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Finished my command group. CA few pics here and more in my plog.


































Luck to those still fighting the fight!
KT


----------



## humakt

Nice looking unit Kjell. And one of my favorite looking models from the FW IG Taggerung, very well weathered.


----------



## Taggerung

Thanks Humakt, I just finished up the engineers this evening, so they should be up on the site tomorrow with the drill, then to get started on the 10 man squad.


----------



## Turnip86

Well although my Demigryphs are base coated I'm only gonna have 4 days to paint them when I get back to Poland from my 2 week UK visit so I've decided rather than rush them and probably screw them up I'll just buy something that I can definitely finish in 4 days. So, say hello to Mr War Priest!


















iPod pictures are terrible as usual but you get the point


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Thanks Humakt. They add so much Middenland character that I am glad I was able to track down the BSB and Ar Ulric. No if I could just round up 21 affordable Tuetogen Guard for my Great Swords...


----------



## Moriouce

I have now come to realise that I won't be able to finish the burna-bommer for Feb. The painting is done for this challange but I have still finished it as 9 finished entries was needed and I have finished 10. 

Great job for all of you and an extra good luck to you who still fighting to get #12 finished!


----------



## Kreuger

*Forge Fiend!*

So this month after a bit of a 'real-life-card' hiatus, I'm back with a new Forge Fiend!

Here is my good ole' before picture.


forge_fiend_front_before_2013-02-19 by the warped forge, on Flickr

I intend on using the autocannons pretty much all the time, but I'm not sure about the head. So I may well paint up both.

More to come later!


----------



## humakt

I will be closing this thread and the challenge on the 2nd March.


----------



## Zero Effect

Woo hoo will be able to get them scourges sorted by then. Wings are taking for ages!


----------



## Taggerung

First part of this months pledge is completed!

Front view of the drill










Sgt and squadies; I need to go back and touch up some gloves after the weathering added some metal to it.










Rest of the squad.


----------



## Deux

Finishing off with Ramos and a Toolkit.


----------



## Deux

Finished these 2 this morning, gonna play with them later along with all my spiders and his avatar.


----------



## Boc

And all done, here's my second unit for the month:


----------



## Barnster

Complete change of entry, after weather delays never had much time so went for a very simple entry, a techmarine. Fairly quick paint job, I wanted him to look darker grimier than the rest of the children to show engine grime and general mechanical muck.

I may touch up bits later but he's done. Now he just needs a vehicle to fix (and the independent rule) 





























Its weird how just the addition of silver rather than gold trim can radically change the look of a mini

See everyone in the new challenge! Where I'm toying whether I should keep painting these or start painting my Word Bearers


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

So in a spectacular show of disappointment I'll have to play a real life card in this last month. I've not touched any of my skellies becuase I've been so busy working (and, as some of you may have seen, starting to develop my own skirmish wargame)

So yeah, what a let down


----------



## Zero Effect

humakt said:


> I will be closing this thread and the challenge on the 2nd March.


When on the 2nd March boss? 

I just got back and going to pull a long nighter tonight to hit my target!


----------



## Turnip86

Here's my finished warrior priest! The first pic is kinda weird, the metal doesn't look blotchy at all in person so maybe it was something to do with the flash picking up more of the reflective bits in the paint.

















And, because it's the last month of this year's challenge - here's a shot of the whole army with all of my entries!










I'm sticking more pics of the whole army on my plog too 

Good luck to everyone getting the last month finished in time and good job to everyone that's finished!


----------



## Zero Effect

Sorry guys the last day has beaten me. I am going to have to say I am unable to complete the challenge. Too much to paint and little time to get done tonight. Work got the best of me and being in the forces has taken its toll with my painting in the last couple of months. 

Well done for all that has completed this and some impressive pieces of work. 

Gutted is not the word I would use but hey least I tried it and would do again. 

Zero Effect


----------



## Kreuger

*Forge Fiend - Done!*

This is rather quick and dirty, but done for now!

The goal was to match the forge fiend to my previously completed Heldrake.


forge_fiend_front_after_2013-03-02 by the warped forge, on Flickr



forge_fiend_rear_after_2013-03-02 by the warped forge, on Flickr


----------



## Taggerung

Completed my 10 man squad as well! 

Due to the flu I wasn't able to get their bases done, but I think everything else is done.










and my engineers and drill again for my entire pledge completed.










Sgt and squadies; I need to go back and touch up some gloves after the weathering added some metal to it.










Rest of the squad.


----------



## humakt

Well done everybody who has stuck with the challenge. This thread and the challenge are now closed. I will be annoucning the next one in a few days with a view to start in April. I hope to have the stats for everybody up in the next week, time permiting.


----------

